# Please ID This Part... Transmission (?) Leak.



## kyrogue (Jan 30, 2021)

Hit a deer in 2016 Rogue. After putting front end back together, it looks like there is a leak of transmission (?) fluid. I bought transmission pan gasket and related parts but now it's starting to look like this part in pictures that looks like a black access door is leaking. There is a rubber gasket behind it that looks wet and if I push on it a tiny bit squeezes out....


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That's the bellhousing inspection port. If that's tranny fluid then the leak is in the front trans seal, if it's motor oil then the leak is the rear main or the upper oil pan seal. Neither one is likely to be hurt in a collision, so whatever it is, it was probably failing before you crashed.


----------



## kyrogue (Jan 30, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> That's the bellhousing inspection port. If that's tranny fluid then the leak is in the front trans seal, if it's motor oil then the leak is the rear main or the upper oil pan seal. Neither one is likely to be hurt in a collision, so whatever it is, it was probably failing before you crashed.


Thank you very much! It seems like tranny fluid... I hope the front seal isn't terrible news.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Not an expensive part, but the tranny has to be split from the engine and the torque converter removed in order to replace it.


----------

